# DIMB IG Hessischer Spessart



## IG-HessSpessart (7. Oktober 2014)

Die *IG Hessischer Spessart* ist eine Interessenvertretung der* Deutsche Moutain Bike Initiative e.V. (DIMB e.V.) *im Hessischen Spessart.


*Die Ziele sind jedoch die Gleichen:*
Gemeinsam Touren zu fahren, die nicht nur den konditionellen Anspruch verfolgen, sondern vorallem gemeinschaftlich den schönen Spessart zu erfahren. Die Touren werden fahrtechnisch in Richtung Tour/Allmountain/Enduro gehen. Sollte also für jeden etwas dabei sein.
Außerdem engagieren wir uns für die politischen Rahmenbedingungen des Mountainbikesports in der Region und nutzen dabei die Vorteile der* DIMB e.V.* Mitgliedschaft.


Viele Grüße,

Eure IG Hess. Spessart
[email protected]






_*DIMB TRAILRULES*_:


*1. Fahre nur auf Wegen!*

Fahre nie querfeldein, du schädigst sonst die Natur! Respektiere lokale Wegesperrungen! Forstwirtschaft, Viehtrieb und Belange des Naturschutzes rechtfertigen dies. Auch in Naherholungsgebieten können lokale Sperrungen berechtigt sein. Die Art und Weise in der du fährst bestimmt das Handeln der Behörden und Verwaltungen. Auf Privatgrund bist du oft nur geduldet!


*2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren!*

Bremse nicht mit blockierenden Rädern! (Ausnahme in Notsituationen) Blockierbremsungen begünstigen die Bodenerosion und verursachen Wegeschäden. Stelle deine Fahrweise auf den Untergrund und die Wegebeschaffenheit ein. Nicht jeder Weg verträgt jedes Bremsmanöver und jede Fahrweise.


*3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle!*

Unachtsamkeit, auch nur für wenige Sekunden, kann einen Unfall verursachen. Passe deine Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Situation an. In nicht einsehbaren Passagen können jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker auftauchen. Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten können! Zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit und derer anderer Menschen.


*4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer!*

Kündige deine Vorbeifahrt frühzeitig an. Erschrecke keine anderen Wegenutzer! Vermindere deine Geschwindigkeit beim Passieren auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder halte an. Bedenke, dass andere Wegenutzer dich zu spät wahrnehmen können. Fahre, wenn möglich, nur in kleinen Gruppen!


*5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere!*

Weidetiere und alle anderen Tiere in Wald und Flur bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme! Schließe Weidezäune, nachdem du sie passiert hast. Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören.


*6. Plane im Voraus!*

Beginne deine Tour möglichst direkt vor deiner Haustüre. Prüfe deine Ausrüstung, schätze deine Fähigkeiten richtig ein und wähle die Gegend, in der du fahren willst, entsprechend aus. Schlechtes Wetter oder eine Panne kann deine Tour deutlich verlängern. Sei auch für unvorhersehbare Situationen gerüstet: denke an Werkzeug, Proviant und Erste-Hilfe-Set. Trage eine Sicherheitsausrüstung! Ein Helm kann schützen, ist aber keine Lebensversicherung.


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (7. Oktober 2014)

*IG-Tour in Steinau an der Straße*

*
Wann und wo: *Sonntag, 12.10.2014 um 12.00Uhr am Schwimmbad in Stainau.

*Distanz: 30-35km*

*Dauer: ca. 3-3,5h*

*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus.

*Fahrtechnik: S0-S1+ http://www.singletrail-skala.de/*


*Wo gehts lang: *Geplant ist eine Tour um Steinau und Bad-Soden-Salmünster.

Die Tour wird uns auf Wald/Forstwegen führen, mit Ziel der einspurigen Abfahrt.

Kann sich aber je nach Wetterlage ändern und mit eurer Absprache auch noch individuell gestaltet werden.


*Ausrüstung:* Tourenfully oder Hardtail

*Bitte denkt daran:*

Helmpflicht
Handschuhe & Brille
Funktionstüchtiges Bike
Außreichend Verpflegung
Denkt bitte an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung



*Teilnehmerzahl: *Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

*Derzeit gemeldet:* 5

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

*Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.*



**** http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise ****




Anmeldung unter:

[email protected] 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/IG-Hessischer-Spessart/140430359464745

und hier im Thread



Eure IG Hessischer Spessart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-HessSpessart (3. November 2014)

*IG Tour in Steinau an der Straße*

*Wann und wo:* am 09.11.14 um 13.00Uhr in Steinau, Treffpunkt ist der Parkpaltz am Freibad in Steinau.


*Level:* CC-Tour. Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus


*Schwierigkeit:* 0 http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


*Distanz:* 30-35km/ca.750hm


*Dauer:* 3h


*Wo gehts lang:* Geplant ist eine Runde um Steinau

*Ausrüstung:*

* Denkt bitte an:*

- ein funktionstüchtiges Bike: Hardtail/Tourenfully ausreichend

- an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

- Helm

- Handschuhe

- Brille

- und Verpflegung (Drinken und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen).

*Teilnehmerzahl:* Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

*Derzeit gemeldet:* 1

* Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:*

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

*Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.*



Anmeldung unter:

[email protected] 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/IG-Hessischer-Spessart/140430359464745

und hier im Thread



Eure IG Hessischer Spessart


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (19. November 2014)

*Informationsabend zur IG Hessischer Spessart! *

Liebe Mountainbiker/Innen,



die Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike, kurz DIMB, ist mit knapp 70.000 Mitgliedern die größte deutsche Interessenvertretung für Mountainbiker, die auf die speziellen Anforderungen und Bedürfnisse dieser Sportart und ihrer vielseitigen Spielformen eingeht. Neben Aus- und Weiterbildung und der Jugendarbeit setzt sich die DIMB für ein naturverträgliches Miteinander aller Waldnutzer ein, und kann wie zuletzt in Hessen, mit ihrem Hintergrundwissen oft zu einer für alle Seiten einvernehmlichen Lösung beitragen.

Die Interessengemeinschaften der Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike e.V., kurz IGs genannt, sind in ganz Deutschland ein wichtiges lokales Standbein der DIMB. Sie sind nicht nur für das DIMB-Programm vor Ort verantwortlich, sondern organisieren Biketreffs, Biker-Stammtische und Schrauberkurse.

Gleichzeitig sind die DIMB IGs Ansprechpartner für die öffentlichen Institutionen (Forst, Naturschutz etc.) sowie andere Interessenvertretungen (z.B. Wandervereine oder Waldbesitzerverbände) und haben damit eine wichtige Rolle in der DIMB auf regionaler Ebene eingenommen.

Auch die DIMB hat die Planung und Einrichtung des Mountainbike-Wegenetzes im Hessischen Spessart ( www.spessartbiken.de) von Beginn an unterstützt. Sei es während der Planungsphase oder in rechtlichen Belangen. Im Rahmen der Informationsabende zum Mountainbike-Netz Hessischer Spessart durch den Naturpark wurde auf die Bildung solch einer Interessengemeinschaft hingewiesen. 

Mittlerweile ist aus der IG Osthessen, die IG Hessischer Spessart hervorgegangen.


Wir, das sind Marc Steffens und Klaus Bergfeld, würden gerne mit Euch über die IG Hessischer Spessart diskutieren, mit dem Ziel,  eine Interessenvertretung für alle Mountainbiker in dieser Region zu platzieren.

Ferner soll ein kurzer Ausblick gegeben werden, welche MTB-Themen  für die

Zukunft geplant sind.



Dazu laden wir Euch alle am 24.11.2014 nach  Bad Orb, Haus der Vereine, ein.

Beginn ist 19:00 Uhr.



Es sollen unteranderem folgende Punkte besprochen werden:



·		 Was ist die DIMB IG Hessischer Spessart?


·		 Erweiterung des MTB-Netzes


·		 Flowtrail


·		 Gemeinsame MTB-Fahrten (Tages oder Mehrtages-Touren)


·		 Anbieten von Fahrtechnikseminaren


·		 Vorschläge der Teilnehmer etc.



Auf Euer kommen würden wir uns freuen.
Gebt uns doch bitte kurz Bescheid, falls ihr Lust habt an diesem Abend zu kommen, damit wir planen können. 


Fair On Trail Eure  

DIMB IG Hessischer Spessart

Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V.
eMail: [email protected]
Homepage:  http://dimb.de/ig-hessspessart




Klaus Bergfeld
eMail  [email protected]

Homepage: http://bike-park-nordspessart.de

<http://bike-park-nordspessart.de/>
http://www.spessartbiken.de


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (23. Dezember 2014)

*IG Jahresabschluss-Tour in Steinau

Wann und wo:* am 27.12.14 um 12.00Uhr in Steinau, Treffpunkt ist der Parkpaltz am Freibad in Steinau.


*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus


*Schwierigkeit:* S0-S1 http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


*Distanz:* 30-km/ca.650hm

*
Dauer:* 3h


*Wo gehts lang:* Je nach Wetterlage!

*Ausrüstung:*

Denkt bitte an:

- ein funktionstüchtiges Bike: Hardtail/Tourenfully ausreichend

- an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

- Helm

- Handschuhe

- Brille

- und Verpflegung (Drinken und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen).

*Teilnehmerzahl:* Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

*Derzeit gemeldet:* 0

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise


*Anmeldung unter:*

oder im Kalender unserer Facebookseite

Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.

Anmeldung unter:

[email protected] 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/IG-Hessischer-Spessart/140430359464745

und hier im Thread



Eure IG Hessischer Spessart


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (16. Januar 2015)

Treffen der DIMB IG Hessischer Spessart am 21.01.2015 

Wir laden alle Mitglieder der IG Hessischer Spessart und Interessenten zu unserem nächsten IG-Treffen ein. 


Folgende Themen stehen auf der Agenda:

- Turnusmäßige Wahl des IG-Sprechers und Stellvertreters
- Touren und Events der IG-Hessischer Spessart für 2015
- Verschiedenes 

Treffpunkt und Zeit:
Mittwoch, 21.01.2015, 19 bis 22 Uhr 

Auszeit
Sprudelallee 35
63628 Bad Soden-Salmünster



Bitte beachten: Wir haben zwar bereits einen Tisch reserviert, bitten aber dennoch um Deine Anmeldung per E-Mail an:[email protected]

Wir freuen uns auf Dein Erscheinen und Mitwirken. 



-- 
Sportliche Grüße

Eure IG Hessischer Spessart 
Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. (DIMB)


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (2. Februar 2015)

*IG-Tour in Steinau*

Das Wetter soll mitspielen, also wollen wir die Saison eröffnen.

*Wann und wo:* am 08.02.2015 um 13.00Uhr in Steinau, Treffpunkt ist der Parkpaltz am Freibad in Steinau.


*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus


*Schwierigkeit:* S0-S1http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


*Distanz:* 30-km/ca.650hm


*Dauer:* 3h

*
Wo gehts lang:* Je nach Wetterlage!

*Ausrüstung:*

*Denkt bitte an:*

- ein funktionstüchtiges Bike: Hardtail/Tourenfully

- an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

- Helm

- Handschuhe

- Brille

- und Verpflegung (Drinken und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen).

Teilnehmerzahl: Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

*Derzeit gemeldet:* 0

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise



Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen/Schneefall fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig (spätestens 3h vor Tourstart) bekannt gegeben.

*Anmeldung unter:*

[email protected]

https://www.facebook.com/pages/IG-Hessischer-Spessart/140430359464745




*Eure IG Hessischer Spessart*


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (14. Februar 2015)

Die Ausschreibung für die Aktivtour der IG Hessischer Spessart ist online. 

DIMB - DIMB Aktivtouren

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/aktivtouren


----------



## ml IX (4. März 2015)

.


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (4. März 2015)

*IG-Tour in Steinau*


Wann und wo: am 07.03.2015 um 13.00Uhr in Steinau, Treffpunkt ist der Parkpaltz am Freibad in Steinau.


Level: Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus


Schwierigkeit: S0-S1http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


Distanz: 30-35km/ca.750hm


Dauer: 3h


Wo gehts lang: Je nach Wetterlage!

Ausrüstung:

Denkt bitte an:

- ein funktionstüchtiges Bike: Hardtail/Tourenfully

- an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

- Helm

- Handschuhe

- Brille

- und Verpflegung (Drinken und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen).

Teilnehmerzahl: Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

Derzeit gemeldet: 0

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise



Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen/Schneefall fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig (spätestens 3h vor Tourstart) bekannt gegeben.

Anmeldung unter:

[email protected]

https://www.facebook.com/pages/IG-Hessischer-Spessart/140430359464745




Eure IG Hessischer Spessart


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (30. Juni 2015)

*IG-Tour in Miltenberg ( MIL1* )
*
Wann und wo:* 04.07.2015 um 10.00Uhr,

						Obere Walldürner Str. 82, 63897 Miltenberg

*Dauer:* ca. 4h/30km/ca.900hm

*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus


*Schwierigkeit:* S0-S2 sollte sicher befahren werden können.

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


*Wo gehts lang:* Befahren wird die Rundstreckecke Mil 1 in Miltenberg.

*Ausrüstung:*

*Denkt bitte an:*

- ein funktionstüchtiges Bike: AM, Enduro

- an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung, Protektoren (Knie, Ellenbogen)

- Helm

- Handschuhe (Langfinger!!!)

- Brille

- und Verpflegung (ausreichend zu Trinken, denn es wird heiß und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen).

*Teilnehmerzahl:* Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 12 beschränkt.

*Derzeit gemeldet:* 0

*Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:*

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

*Anmeldung unter:* [email protected]b.de


oder im Kalender unserer Facebookseite 

*Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. Juni 2015)

Starker Schneefall...


----------



## ml IX (30. Juni 2015)

Muss ich noch ändern, Thx


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (3. Juli 2015)

*Achtung :
*
_Auf Grund der großen Hitze und den geringen Anmeldungen für morgen in Miltenberg sagen  wir die Tour auf dem Mil1 ab. 

Wer dennoch Lust auf eine kleine Runde hat, kann sich uns gerne morgen früh um 9.00Uhr anschließen. Wir treffen uns in Steinau a.d. Straße am Freibad um eine, SolangeeserträglichistRunde zudrehen. 
Auf ein kommen eurer Seite freuen wir uns. 

Ride On! 
Eure IG Hessischer Spessart 

Marc _


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (31. Juli 2015)

*IG Tour Bad Orb*
*
Wann und wo:* *08.08.2015* um *13.00*Uhr,

						Haus der Vereine in Bad Orb

*Dauer:* ca. 4h/40km/ca.1000hm

*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus


*Schwierigkeit:* S0-S1 sollte sicher befahren werden können.

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


*Wo gehts lang:* Wir fahren eine Runde um Bad Orb. Genaueres wird uns Klaus vor Ort  verraten

*Ausrüstung:*

*Denkt bitte an:*

- ein funktionstüchtiges Bike:HT, TourenMTB, AM

- an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

- Helm

- Handschuhe (Langfinger!!!)

- Brille

- und Verpflegung (ausreichend zu Trinken und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen).

*Teilnehmerzahl:* Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 12 beschränkt.

*Derzeit gemeldet:* 0

*Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:*

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

*Anmeldung unter:* [email protected]b.de


oder im Kalender unserer Facebookseite 

*Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.*


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (7. September 2015)

*IG-Tour in Steinau

Wann und wo:* 12.09.2015 um 14.00Uhr,

  Schwimmbad Steinau an der Straße

*Dauer:* ca. 4h/40km/ca.800hm

*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus


*Schwierigkeit:* S0-S1 sollte sicher befahren werden können.

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


*Wo gehts lang:* Die Tour wird uns in Richtung Marjoß/Neuengronau führen

*Ausrüstung:*

*Denkt bitte an:*

- ein funktionstüchtiges Bike:HT, TourenMTB, AM

- an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

- Helm

- Handschuhe (Langfinger!!!)

- Brille

- und Verpflegung (ausreichend zu Trinken und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen).

*Teilnehmerzahl:* Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

*Derzeit gemeldet:* 3

*Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:*

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

*Anmeldung unter:* [email protected]b.de


oder im Kalender unserer Facebookseite 

*Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.*


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (11. September 2015)

Die Tour wird auf 12.00 vorverlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-HessSpessart (31. Oktober 2015)

*Der Indian-Summer lässt grüßen und so wollen wir die Saison mit einem würdigen Abschluss ausklingen lassen. Wir wollen die Trails in Miltenberg abrollen und das Grinsen mit in die dunkle Jahreszeit nehmen. Im Anschluss wäre noch eine Einkehr in der Pizzeria am Schützenhaus geplant.*


Wann und wo: 07.11.2015 um 11.00Uhr,

Am Schützenhaus

Obere Walldürner Str. 82,

63897 Miltenberg



Dauer: ca. 4-4,5 ca26km/900hm

Level: Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus/endurolastig


Schwierigkeit: S0-S2 sollte sicher befahren werden können.

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


Wo gehts lang: Wir werden den MIL1 befahren

Ausrüstung:

Denkt bitte an:

- ein funktionstüchtiges Bike: AM, Enduro

- an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

- Helm

- Handschuhe (Langfinger!!!)

- Brille

- Es wird empfohlen Schoner für Knie/Ellenbogen einzupacken

- und Verpflegung (ausreichend zu Trinken und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen).

- Geld für die Einkehr nach der Tour im Schützenhaus

Teilnehmerzahl: Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 12 beschränkt.

Derzeit gemeldet: 1

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Anmeldung unter: [email protected]


oder im Kalender unserer Facebookseite

Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.
--


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (6. November 2015)

Leider hat uns diese Woche die Nachricht erreicht, dass der MIL1 ab sofort bis zum nächsten Frühjahr geschlossen ist. Somit verlegen wir den Veranstaltungsort in die heimischen Gefilde. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn ihr trotzdem Lust auf ein paar Trails habt.

Der Indian-Summer lässt grüßen und so wollen wir die Saison mit einem würdigen Abschluß ausklingen lassen. Wir wollen die Trails in Miltenberg abrollen und das Grinsen mit in die dunkle Jahreszeit nehmen.Im Anschluss wäre noch eine Einkehr in der AUSZEIT in Bad Soden geplant.


*Wann und wo: 07.11.2015 um 12.00Uhr,

Am Schwimmbad

Am Steines ,

36396 Steinau
*


Dauer: ca. 3½-4h ca30-35km/800hm

Derzeit sind wir mit* 7* Leuts unterwegs.

Ride On eure IG Hessischer Spessart


----------



## migges (7. November 2015)

Guten Morgen
Sorry hab hier ein Paar Tage nicht reingeschaut,(war erkältet).
Darf mann bei euch als Gast einmal Mitfahren?und wo Fahrt ihr Heute,Mil.oder bei euch. Kann ich oben nicht klar Rauslesen.

Mfg Migges


----------



## bernd e (7. November 2015)

MIL hat Winterschlaf. Kannst zum ausbessern der Strecke hin fahren. Das ist aber auch bei:
- Flow trail Kreuzberg
- Flow trail stromberg
Und viele andere. Winterberg hat, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, dieses Wochenende noch mal offen. 
Wenn es zeitlich hinhaut, führe ich mein Tyee heute nachmittag gassi


----------



## migges (7. November 2015)

Huch dich findet mann ja Überall
Ja würde auch Heut  gern mal mit Neuen Leuten Fahren,und neue Wege kennen Lernen.
Deswegen mal die Anfrage,vielleicht Fahren die Jungs aus Steinau und Nehmen mich mit.


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (9. November 2015)

Hey migges,

Sorry, habe heute erst wieder hier rein geschaut, Asche auf mein Haupt.

Hatte vergessen das Miltenberg im letzten Post raus zunehmend, hatte ich übersehen. 
Sehr gerne kannst du, *natürlich auch alle anderen*, bei uns mal als Gast mitfahren. Freuen uns auch immer über neue Gesichter. Wir sind in Steinau gestartet.
Denke wenn das Wetter mitspielt geht es den ganzen Winter über durch, also bist gerne willkommen. Kannst uns  natürlich auch gerne mal per PN deine Mailadresse zukommen lassen, damit wir dich in den Verteiler mit aufnehmen.

Ride On.


----------



## migges (9. November 2015)

Danke und ja wenn es Zeitlich Passt Fahr ich mal mit,ich schau öfters hier rein.
War auch am Sa.sehr Kurtzfristig von mir,also auch meine Schuld.


----------



## ml IX (9. November 2015)

Ansonsten einfach auf unserer Facebookseite vorbei schauen, sofern du dort online bist.


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (15. Dezember 2015)

*IG-Tour in Steinau*
*
Wann und wo:* 20.12.2015 um 12.00Uhr,

Schwimmbad Steinau an der Straße

*Dauer:* ca. 3,5-4h/40km/ca.800hm

*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus


*Schwierigkeit:* S0-S2 sollte sicher befahren werden können.

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


*Wo gehts lang:* Die Tour wird uns in Richtung Bad Soden führen.

*Ausrüstung:*

Denkt bitte an:

- ein funktionstüchtiges Bike

- an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

- Helm

- Handschuhe (Langfinger!!!)

- Brille

- und Verpflegung (ausreichend zu Trinken und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen).
*
Teilnehmerzahl:* Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

*Derzeit gemeldet:* 0

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Anmeldung unter:[email protected]


oder im Kalender unserer Facebookseite

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB-IG-Hessischer-Spessart-140430359464745/

Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (15. Dezember 2015)

* Weihnachtstour 20.12.2015 um 12.00Uhr *
*
IG-Tour in Steinau*

*Wann und wo:* *20.12.2015* um *12.00*Uhr,

Schwimmbad Steinau an der Straße

*Dauer:* ca. *3,5-4h/40km/ca.800hm*

*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus


*Schwierigkeit:* S0-S2 sollte sicher befahren werden können.

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


*Wo gehts lang:* Die Tour wird uns in Richtung Bad Soden führen.

*Ausrüstung:*

Denkt bitte an:

- ein funktionstüchtiges Bike

- an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

- Helm

- Handschuhe (Langfinger!!!)

- Brille

- und Verpflegung (ausreichend zu Trinken und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen).

*Teilnehmerzahl:* Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

*Derzeit gemeldet:* 0

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

[email protected]


oder im Kalender unserer Facebookseite

Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-HessSpessart (13. Februar 2016)

*Aktivtour 2016*

So, nun ist es offiziell.
Die Ausschreibung für unsere Aktivtour vom 14.-16.05.2016 ist online.

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/aktivtouren


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (26. Februar 2016)

*Etwas spontan, da ich das Forum vergessen hatte.
Aber wer noch Lust und Zeit hat ist herzlich Willkommen.
Das Wetter wird Bombe und somit sollte es ein Gutelaunetag werden.*


*Erste Tour 2016 27.02.2016 um 13.00Uhr *



*IG-Tour in Steinau*

*Wann und wo:* *27.02.2016* um *13.00*Uhr,

Schwimmbad Steinau an der Straße

*Dauer:* ca. *3,5-4h/40km/ca.800hm*

*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus


*Schwierigkeit:* S0-S1 sollte sicher befahren werden können.

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


*Wo gehts lang:* Die Tour wird uns ins Rohrbachtal führen.

*Ausrüstung:*

Denkt bitte an:

- ein funktionstüchtiges Bike (HT, Tourenfully)

- an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

- Helm

- Handschuhe (Langfinger!!!)

- Brille

- und Verpflegung (ausreichend zu Trinken und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen).

*Teilnehmerzahl:* Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

*Derzeit gemeldet:* 0

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

Anmeldung unter:

[email protected]


oder im Kalender unserer Facebookseite

Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (5. Juni 2016)

*IG-Tour in Freigericht Somborn*

*Wann und wo:* 11.06.2016 um 14.00Uhr,

Festplatz/ADAC Freigericht Somborn, Dilgertstraße 63579 Freigericht-Somborn

*Dauer:* ca. 3-4h/30-35km/ca.800hm

*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus


*Schwierigkeit:* S0-S2 sollte sicher befahren werden können.

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


*Wo gehts lang:* Diesen mal begeben wir uns in ein für uns ungewohntes Gebiet,aber es  gibt ja auch noch andere schöne Ecken im MKK. Die Tour wird uns zum Franzosenkopf führen, wo wir doch den ein oder anderen Trail mitnehmen werden ;-)

*Ausrüstung:*


- ein funktionstüchtiges Bike ( AM/Enduro)

- an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

- Helm

- Handschuhe (Langfinger!!!)

- Brille

- Schoner für Knie, ggf. Ellenbogen sind empfohlen

- und Verpflegung (ausreichend zu Trinken und ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen).


*Teilnehmerzahl:* Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

*Derzeit gemeldet:* 0

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise


Anmeldung unter:

[email protected]

https://www.facebook.com/pages/IG-Hessischer-Spessart/140430359464745

oder hier im Forum



Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (15. November 2016)

*IG-Tour in Steinau an der Straße*

*
Wann und wo: Samstag*, *26.11.2016* um *14.00Uh*r am Schwimmbad in Stainau.

*Anmeldeschluss: Donnerstag* der 24.11.2016

*Distanz: *ca. _30-35km/750hm_

*Dauer: *_ca. 3-4h_

*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus.

*Fahrtechnik: S0-S1+ http://www.singletrail-skala.de/*


*Wo gehts lang: *Geplant ist eine Tour um Steinau und Bad-Soden-Salmünster.

Die Tour wird uns auf Wald/Forstwegen führen, mit Ziel der einspurigen Abfahrt.

Kann sich aber je nach Wetterlage ändern und mit eurer Absprache auch noch individuell gestaltet werden.

Im Anschluss ist noch ein Besuch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Steinau geplant. Also denkt bitte an etwas Taschengeld, Wechselkleidung und ggf. eine Schloss.


*Ausrüstung:* funktionstüchtiges Bike

*Bitte denkt daran:*

Helmpflicht
Handschuhe & Brille
Funktionstüchtiges Bike
Außreichend Verpflegung
Denkt bitte an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

Beleuchtung, da es ja doch etwas früher dunkel wird

*Teilnehmerzahl: *Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.

*Derzeit gemeldet:* 2

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

*Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.*



**** http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise ****




Anmeldung unter:

[email protected] 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/IG-Hessischer-Spessart/140430359464745

und
*
hier im Thread*



Eure IG Hessischer Spessart


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (26. November 2016)

Die Tour fällt leider aus.
Der nächste Termin ist im Dezember und wird hier bekannt gegeben.

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## ml IX (29. November 2016)

Ein Hallo an alle Mitglieder.

Es ist mal wieder soweit, die Jahreshauptversammlung 2016 der DIMB-IG Hessischer Spessart steht an.

Hiermit laden wir euch am 07.12.2016 in die Auszeit, Sprudelallee 35, 63628 Bad Soden-Salmünster ein.

Beginn ist 19.00 Uhr.



Themen sind:

- Jahresbericht

- Pläne für 2017 (Touren und Veranstaltungen) 

- Wahl des IG-Sprecher und dessen Stellvertreter

- Verschiedenes



Bitte gebt uns bis zum 03.12.2016 Bescheid, ob Ihr dabei seid, damit wir dementsprechend den Tisch/e reservieren können.



Viele Grüße und einen angenehmen Start in die Woche



Marc Steffens

Sprecher der DIMB IG Hessischer Spessart

Kontakt: [email protected]


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (8. Januar 2017)

Bericht zu JHV der IG Hessischen Spessart




Zuerst möchten wir Euch noch ein frohes, gesundes, erfolg- und trailreiches  2017 wünschen.

Am 07.12.2016 fand ja die IG-Versammlung statt. Im Folgenden möchten wir Euch kurz informieren und Bericht erstatten.

Auf der Tagesordnung standen

- Jahresbericht

- Pläne für 2017 (Touren und Veranstaltungen)

- Wahl des IG-Sprecher und dessen Stellvertreter

- Verschiedenes



Zum *Jahresbericht* ist nicht viel zu sagen.

Auch 2016 fanden wieder IG-Touren und die Aktivtour statt. Die Aktivtour war aus unserer Sicht wieder ein Erfolg, die uns ermutigt, auch dieses Jahr wieder eine ins Leben zu rufen.

Die IG-Touren waren leider etwas sporadisch, da wir letztes Jahr zeitlich privat und geschäftlich sehr eingebunden waren. Hierfür bitten wir um euer Verständnis, 2017 soll besser werden.



*Pläne für 2017:*

1. Aktivtour 03.-05.06.2017, diesmal geplanter Ausgangsort Alzenau. Wir werden uns im hessisch-bayerischem Grenzgebiet bewegen und hoffentlich wieder ein paar schöne Touren für alle kredenzen.

Ausschreibung folgt, da wir noch in der Planungsphase sind.

2. Ab der KW3 möchten wir einen regelmäßigen Biketreff ins Leben rufen. Dieser soll jeden zweiten Dienstag (ungerade Woche) mit Startuhrzeit 18.00Uhr stattfinden. Startpunkt für den ersten Biketreff ist am Freibad in Steinau. Gerne könnt ihr Euch auch in die Auswahl der Touren mit einbringen. Hierfür kann der Startpunkt auch gerne mal an einem anderen Ausgangspunkt sein.

Vorschläge sind unter:


[email protected]


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-ig-hessischer-spessart.728923/page

Treffpunkt werden wir auf unserer Facebookseite: https://www.facebook.com/pages/IG-Hessischer-Spessart/140430359464745

sowie auch im I.B.C.Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-ig-hessischer-spessart.728923/page-2

bekannt geben.

3. Des Weiteren werden wir auch dieses Jahr wieder unsere IG-Touren im Programm haben, diese werden dann wieder wie gewohnt monatlich stattfinden. Termine zur Planung folgen in Kürze.

4. Außerdem möchten wir dieses Jahr, 24. Juni 2017, auch wieder in Rossbach beim 6.3 mit einem Stand und mit mindestens einem Mixed-Team am Start sein.

5. Da für dieses Jahr die Eröffnung des Flowtrails in Bad Orb ansteht, würden wir gerne auch hier mit einem Stand vor Ort sein. Weitere Infos folgen.

6. Zudem haben wir uns für unsere Mitglieder mal überlegt, einen Schrauberkurs ( 1. Hilfe fürs Bike on Tour ) durchzuführen. Gebt uns doch bitte mal Feedback, ob von Eurer Seite aus Interesse besteht, damit wir diesbezüglich etwas ins Leben rufen/planen können.


*Wahl des IG-Sprechers und dessen Stellvertreter*

Die Wahl stand auch an an diesem Abend wieder auf dem Plan.

Marc Steffens (*IG-Sprecher*) und Chris Meyer (*Stellvertretender Sprecher*) wurden jeweils einstimmig in Ihren Positionen wiedergewählt und bestätigt.



Wir wünschen euch eine trail- und tourenreiche Saison und freuen uns, Euch zu sehen.


Eure IG Hessische Spessart

[email protected]


----------



## ml IX (16. Januar 2017)

IG-HessSpessart schrieb:


> Bericht zu JHV der IG Hessischen Spessart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir haben ja für dieses Jahr die Einführung eines regelmäßigen Biketreff ins Leben gerufen. 

Leider muss ich das Ganze um 2 Wochen verschieben, da mein Arbeitgeber mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat. 

Also neuer Termin, sofern das Wetter mitspielt ist der 31.01.2017.

Treffpunkt Steinau am Freibad.
18.00Uhr


----------



## IG-HessSpessart (25. Januar 2017)

*Das Wetter spielt mit und somit wollen wir mit der ersten IG-Tour 2017 starten.*
*
Wann und wo: Sonntag*, *29.01.2017* um *12.00Uh*r am Schwimmbad in Stainau.

*Anmeldeschluss: Samstag* der 28.01.2017 *18.00Uhr*

*Distanz: *ca. _30-35km/700hm_

*Dauer: *_ca. 3h_

*Level:* Gefahren wird im entspannten Tourenmodus.

*Fahrtechnik: S0-S1+ http://www.singletrail-skala.de/*


*Wo gehts lang: *Geplant ist eine Tour um Steinau und Bad-Soden-Salmünster.

Die Tour wird uns auf Wald/Forstwegen führen, mit Ziel der einspurigen Abfahrt.

Kann sich aber je nach Wetterlage ändern und mit eurer Absprache auch noch individuell gestaltet werden.


*Ausrüstung:* funktionstüchtiges Bike

*Bitte denkt daran:*


Helmpflicht
Handschuhe & Brille
Funktionstüchtiges Bike
Außreichend Verpflegung
Denkt bitte an das Wetter angepasste Kleidung

*Teilnehmerzahl: *Anzahl der Teilnehmer ist auf 8 beschränkt.
*Derzeit gemeldet:* 0

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.:

http://dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise

*Bei Stark/bzw. Dauerregen fällt die Tour aus. Wird hier aber rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben.*

**** http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise ****


Anmeldung unter:

*[email protected] *

*https://www.facebook.com/pages/IG-Hessischer-Spessart/140430359464745*

und
*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dimb-ig-hessischer-spessart.728923/*


Eure IG Hessischer Spessart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-HessSpessart (29. Januar 2017)

Nur nochmal eine kleine Erinnerung:

Dienstag startet unser Biketreff.

Treffpunkt *18.00Uhr, Steinau am Freibad*
ca. 1 1/2-2 Stunden

https://dimb.de/ig-hess-spessart/897-2017-01-29-18-48-02


----------



## ml IX (14. Februar 2017)

Da ich beruflich leider verhindert bin und sich auch spontan niemand mehr hat finden lassen, fällt der Biketreff heute leider aus. 

Viele Grüße 
Marc


----------

